# Ο σεμνότυφος διορθωτής του Word



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

Τι τρέχει με τον διορθωτή; Εκτός από ένα σωρό άλλες λέξεις που δεν αναγνωρίζει κι αντιπροτείνει άσχετες κι απίθανες εναλλακτικές, υπογραμμίζει με κόκκινο λέξεις όπως αρχ..ια, γ.μώ, μαλ..ας κ.ά. (σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει δίκιο που ντρέπεται, και γι' αυτό δεν τις γράφω ολόκληρες). Το ωραίο, όμως, είναι οι προτάσεις του. Για το πρώτο: ορχιδέα, αρχεία, αρχαία, ιρίδια και... αρμίδια. Για το δεύτερο: γάμο, γάμε, γόμο, γόμα και Αμώ. Δεν κρατήθηκα και το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω. Για τη λέξη πουτ..α μού αντιπροτείνει: πλούτυνα, ρουτίνα, πουθενά, ποίμανα και... πούμωνα. Μα καλά, πούμωνα; Με έπιασε τώρα περιέργεια και αντί να δουλεύω κάθομαι και γράφω βρισιές...
:)


----------



## cythere (Oct 29, 2008)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ σήμερα, και σκέφτηκα το ίδιο: ο διορθωτής είναι σεμνότυφος και πουριτανός.
Δεν αναγνωρίζει ούτε τα πολύ γνωστά συνώνυμα για τα γεννητικά όργανα. Για τις βρισιές, δεν το συζητώ.
Πάντως, έλυσα το πρόβλημα της κόκκινης κατσαρής γραμμής, εμπλουτίζοντάς τον με πολλές νέες λέξεις σήμερα (αν και στο εξής θα ζω με το φόβο μην μου ξεφύγει κάποιο λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση σε σοβαρό κείμενο). :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2008)

Λες να είναι σαν τις αναζητήσεις του Γκουγκλ και να έχει φίλτρο;

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το διορθωτή της Neurolingo, που ξέρει και υποκοριστικά και μεγεθυντικά: αρχι.άκια πουτα.ίτσα π..στάρα π..τσαράς καραπ..τανάρα. Τα τρία τελευταία τα γνωρίζει και ο διορθωτής του Firefox!

Ο διορθωτής μου μού κάνει άλλες νίλες. Συχνά διορθώνει μόνος του ό,τι δεν γνωρίζει και τα τσακώνω στο ξαναδιάβασμα. Μόλις θυμηθώ κάποια περίπτωση θα την προσθέσω.


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο διορθωτής μου μού κάνει άλλες νίλες. Συχνά διορθώνει μόνος του ό,τι δεν γνωρίζει και τα τσακώνω στο ξαναδιάβασμα.



Ε, όχι, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το διακινδυνεύσω! Φαντάσου τα αρχ..ια, να τα κάνει αρμίδια!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2008)

Σε κάποιο software υποτιτλισμού που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ενσωματωμένος και διορθωτής του Word. Όταν υποτίτλιζα (Ελληνικά>Αγγλικά) τη γνωστή ταινία για ενηλίκους, διαπίστωσα ότι όχι μόνο του ήταν άγνωστη η λέξη cunt, αλλά και ότι ήταν αδύνατο να την προσθέσω στο λεξικό του όπως κάνω για όλες τις λέξεις που του είναι άγνωστες. Τελικά, πήγα στα αρχεία του προγράμματος, βρήκα ένα αρχείο που λέγεται custom.dic και πρόσθεσα τη λέξη για να σταματήσει να μου την κοκκινίζει.


----------



## danae (Oct 31, 2008)

Ε, λοιπόν, ο διορθωτής είναι απίστευτα πουριτανός! Κοκκινίζει και με τη λέξη "σκατά" και με τη λέξη "βλάκας"! Αντί για τη δεύτερη, προτιμάει: λάκας, κλάκας, βλάψας, πλάκας και πλακάς. Και αντί για την πρώτη μού προτείνει να διαλέξω από τις εξής: σκάτε, σκέτα, σκότα, σκύτη και σκύτο!..


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο διορθωτής μου μού κάνει άλλες νίλες. Συχνά διορθώνει μόνος του ό,τι δεν γνωρίζει και τα τσακώνω στο ξαναδιάβασμα. Μόλις θυμηθώ κάποια περίπτωση θα την προσθέσω.



Επειδή πρέπει να κρατήσω αυτή την υπόσχεση: Χτες που έγραφα «Σατούρνος», μου το έκανε μόνος του ο διορθωτής «Στούρνος».

Θα προσθέτω εδώ όσα άλλα τέτοια ωραία μού συμβαίνουν.


----------



## danae (Oct 31, 2008)

Καλά, δεν είμαι η μόνη που ξενυχτάει πάνω απ' το πληκτρολόγιο; Τέσσερις κοντεύει η ώρα! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Επειδή πρέπει να κρατήσω αυτή την υπόσχεση: Χτες που έγραφα «Σατούρνος», μου το έκανε μόνος του ο διορθωτής «Στούρνος».



Μπράβο ο διορθωτής! Αυτό είναι κλασικό δείγμα διαισθητικής γνώσης εκ μέρους του, δεδομένου ότι ο συγκεκριμένος (Σατούρνος) ενίοτε μπορεί να είναι και λίγο στούρνος (slow).


----------

